# Is it safe to delete Unknown Recorded Events on L216



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

I haven't noticed any discussions of hosed hard drives with L216, but I thought I'd ask before deleting these things. A couple loads back I had deleted a few without any problems. So, is it safe now? What is the best (i.e. safest) procedure with L216?

Thanks,
Jeff


Edit: DOH, my keyboard missed a few letters. I'm sure it was NOT my poor spelling. LOL.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd leave them be until at least L219 (release after next), to be on the safe side. Probably, nothing would happen, but...


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Is the unknown recording also a 0 Second recording?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

Rovingbar said:


> I haven't noticed any discussions of hosed hard drives with L216, ...


It did happen to me:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44225

However, the 921 has been functioning just fine ever since (except for stuck aspect ratio).


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'd leave them be until at least L219 (release after next), to be on the safe side. Probably, nothing would happen, but...


Has either L217 or L218 already been canceled?

Brad


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

One is 60 min and the other 63 min. The system was off (idle) when the timers fired. The recording was finished when I went to turn it on, and I noticed the blue light was still on. I seem to remember that the DVR will turn off after recording. Also, the screen was black when I turned it on (i.e. not tuned to any channel.) Anyway I can watch both programs. I noticed that on one of them (Sat locals) the screen kept saying 'Acquiring Signal'. We had clouds last night but no really severe weather. I guess for some reason we had unstable signal from the Sat.

Jeff


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Bradtothebone said:


> Has either L217 or L218 already been canceled?
> 
> Brad


L218 may show up today.


----------



## lapplegate (Jan 17, 2003)

Allen Noland said:


> L218 may show up today.


The Tech Portal is showing 218 as downloading today


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

I got one of these crazy names when setting up a manual timer for the last hour of the shuttle lift off (instead of 6 hours of watching the shuttle sit on the launch pad). Anyway, this is the first time that I've ever gotten a PVR name like that ('Unknown Recorded Event') and I've done my fair share of manual timers over the last year.

Hadn't deleted it yet. Never thought that it might be a problem deleting.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Why would it be a problem to delete any DVR event if it is corrupted or has some other strange problem?  It is a problem when trying to watch a corrupted DVR event when you only get a black screen and it causes the 921 to crash (ZSR type problem).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Until L219 (or whatever comes after L218) gets here, I would be very careful deleting a 0 second length recording. Most likely nothing will happen, other than it gets deleted. 

You should be safe deleting all other kinds of normal recordings. Only the 0 second duration recordings are the problem ones.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Well the recordings are gone. I think they got deleted yesterday before L218. So far all is well. But I won't push my luck if they show up again.

Jeff


----------

